# Star Wars Master Series by Revell



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

They're now available for preorder online!

http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?find=star+wars+master+series


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Fine Molds models reissued by Revell under license form Disney. I gotta sit down... :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Fine Molds models reissued by Revell under license form Disney. I gotta sit down... :freak:


And don't forget they're ships from the Original Trilogy movies, but there's an image of a character from _The Force Awakens_ on the packaging.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

904 parts?
And I thought the 320-part count of the Round 2 1/48 scale Eagle Transporter looked intimidating.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

seaQuest said:


> 904 parts?
> And I thought the 320-part count of the Round 2 1/48 scale Eagle Transporter looked intimidating.


Yep, that's why I never got the FM MF. I do like to _finish _a model once in a while.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Is that why they now have a 1+ month rating? In all these years and all the different Millenium Falcons, I have yet to see someone getting the rear upper engine deck detail correct. It's quite visible on the studio model that underneath the six exhaust stack is the upper hull of a Panther tank. It's like everyone just updated the old MPC kit. So, Master Series, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Is that why they now have a 1+ month rating? In all these years and all the different Millennium Falcons, I have yet to see someone getting the rear upper engine deck detail correct. It's quite visible on the studio model that underneath the six exhaust stack is the upper hull of a Panther tank. It's like everyone just updated the old MPC kit. So, Master Series, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

The reason I didn't buy theses models from fine molds in the first place was I didn't like the price point of the kits larger than 1/72 scale. Now they are once again on the market at a even higher cost, needless to say I won't buying these kits.

I'm not sure who will buying these kit. Even though the fat greedy mouse is going to make it harder to buy the Bandai kits they are worth effort and higher cost.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

sunburn800 said:


> The reason I didn't buy theses models from fine molds in the first place was I didn't like the price point of the kits larger than 1/72 scale. Now they are once again on the market at a even higher cost, needless to say I won't buying these kits.
> 
> I'm not sure who will buying these kit. Even though the fat greedy mouse is going to make it harder to buy the Bandai kits they are worth effort and higher cost.


The prices actually are down slightly from the most recent Finemolds kits. For example the Falcon retailed at 399.95, and the Revell Falcon is retailing for 347.95 -- most retailers are selling it much lower (we're pre-selling it for 199.95 right now as a special).


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Still too high, you can start a collection for that much. 

At those prices I'm thinking more along the lines of a project real motorcycle or somesuch. Just bought a 750 Honda coincidentally for that much, already got it running where it hadn't in 15 years. 

Once model kits go that high the reality factor should have kicked in a good while back......................my last 4 car repairs didn't cost that much all put together. 

I'll take my original MPC Falcon with all its' shortcomings thank you. It's close enough to fool me. Of course I complained about its' price back then.........in 1979.

I'd love to have the Revell kits but they don't fit in my world at that cost. Plenty others out there as well. I can buy a LOT of kitbashing for that price.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pretty reasonable if you ask me. The average new 1/35 Armor kit is now pushing $90. I have other hobbies that make kits look like chump change.

It's funny how modellers were complaining about how the FM kits were going to dry up and that they didn't get their Falcon... now when its back AND cheaper, they still complain.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Pretty reasonable if you ask me. The average new 1/35 Armor kit is now pushing $90. I have other hobbies that make kits look like chump change.
> 
> It's funny how modellers were complaining about how the FM kits were going to dry up and that they didn't get their Falcon... now when its back AND cheaper, they still complain.


At 900+ parts, it is QUITE a deal. A Trumpeter kit for that many pieces is about $300-400 retail, and that's not including an expensive Disney license.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Chump change? ....wow must be nice to have that kind of pocket money. I will pay the 70.00 or what not for the Mobious Proteus or the R2 1999 Eagle only because they are holy cow super grail kits and its still half or 3/4 less of what the gk / resin price would be. Those prices for any kind of mass produced 'plastic' model kit is pretty much the name and hype....same goes for fancy 1/35 scale military kits.
Mobeus could charge a lot more for some of the larger scale orginal kits but they don't. ....150.00 or more for any kind of mass produced kit is a joke and just plain hype and greed.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

fluke said:


> Chump change? ....wow must be nice to have that kind of pocket money. I will pay the 70.00 or what not for the Mobious Proteus or the R2 1999 Eagle only because they are holy cow super grail kits and its still half or 3/4 less of what the gk / resin price would be. Those prices for any kind of mass produced 'plastic' model kit is pretty much the name and hype....same goes for fancy 1/35 scale military kits.
> Mobeus could charge a lot more for some of the larger scale orginal kits but they don't. ....150.00 or more for any kind of mass produced kit is a joke and just plain hype and greed.


Look at it this way...some people save up a few hundred dollars to buy an iPad, a new laptop, something for their house, etc. Others spend that money on a model kit that may take them a year or two to fully put together properly. So it's really just a personal preference on what someone wants to spend their money that they've saved up for. Everyone has a hobby, some just spend more on it than others -- nothing wrong with either way.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, Mega1, gonna be doing a review?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Not necessarily a built-up review, but we can definitely do an open-box review once the kit comes in


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MEGA1 said:


> -- nothing wrong with either way.


Agreed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Yep, that's why I never got the FM MF. I do like to _finish _a model once in a while.


Maybe if you built one _out of the box_ for a change...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Maybe if you built one _out of the box_...


Do people still do that? I thought building OOB went out with stopping at red lights and face-to-face communications. :dude:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL...........some of us still DO stop you know...................


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

fluke said:


> Chump change? ....wow must be nice to have that kind of pocket money. I will pay the 70.00 or what not for the Mobious Proteus or the R2 1999 Eagle only because they are holy cow super grail kits and its still half or 3/4 less of what the gk / resin price would be. Those prices for any kind of mass produced 'plastic' model kit is pretty much the name and hype....same goes for fancy 1/35 scale military kits.
> Mobeus could charge a lot more for some of the larger scale orginal kits but they don't. ....150.00 or more for any kind of mass produced kit is a joke and just plain hype and greed.


I collect WW2 weapons. My MG42 and tripod ran around $6K... Plus ammo can run up to $1 a round and even at semi auto it can put out 600 rounds per minute. so $100 or $200 for a kit is cheap. Been looking at an M2 .50 cal. Those run around 10K...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> I collect WW2 weapons. My MG42 and tripod ran around $6K... Plus ammo can run up to $1 a round and even at semi auto it can put out 600 rounds per minute. so $100 or $200 for a kit is cheap. Been looking at an M2 .50 cal. Those run around 10K...


Please take me shooting with you.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well..... aint you special .....golly must have felt so good to get all that off your chest.
Its not a matter who has the most toys or how much they cost.....150.00 or more for a mass produced plastic model kit is extreme and pathetic.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

This from the guy who gets his model parts at bus stops...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The cost of the kit I feel is not too far out of line considering what you get. It is also a kit I could never afford- just do not the budget for that much fun in one box. 
Kits these days are so much more expensive than when I was first starting- the 18" Enterprise and Klingon D-7 were $2.50 each. Just because a kit is mass produced does not mean it will be dirt cheap- FineMolds created a pretty good replica with a massive parts count- the detail normally simplified and cast into the larger parts was now separate bits of greebly, just like on the filming miniature. There were some accuracy issues (as with just about every kit), but the kit was beautiful.

The bottom line is when I see a big kit like that I have to look at the number of other kits I can get for the same money. I have a single income trying to support a family and I just do not have deep pockets. I wish I could have this Falcon kit- it would be a lot of fun to build from what I have seen. 

Nobody is being forced to buy anything- if it seems to be too expensive, then it is your choice not to get one. We do not know what Bandai is planning, perhaps a similar kit. With the territorial distribution being enforced (for now) whatever they do release will be hard to get here in the US- friends in Japan and eBay are the best options it seems. Jumping through those hoops will likely raise the price somewhat though.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

If it was accurate it would be worth it....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If it were a P-51 D mustang then you can say accurate. ... betwee different scales of filming miniatures and cgi.....there is no accurate. 

"Its only a model"......shsssssh!!


----------



## shabo451 (Jan 27, 2008)

The original kits were great. I collected them to build later. Fine Molds (and Bandai on the current line) did a great job on these. If these have the same quality, they're worth it. If you don't feel they are, don't buy them.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> Its not a matter who has the most toys or how much they cost.....150.00 or more for a mass produced plastic model kit is extreme and pathetic.


Then you better not price the Gundam perfect-grade kits.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

That's not bad pricing, I may have to get one!


----------

